# hells bay



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am going down in two weeks as well. March 2-7. I will be in a white Maverick Master Angler 17. I like the upper whitewater and shark river chickees. Oyster bay and Robert's River too.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Never had much luck in the Hells Bay delta itself, been better going deep east a bit north thru the Lane,Roberts or North rivers. More isolated too, Hell can seem crowded on nice weather weekends with canoes and yaks - pretty easy paddle from the Park road.


----------

